# THE Definitive S&W Picture Thread



## Shipwreck

Post your S&W pics here to show off  Semi Autos *or* Revolvers

(By putting them here, it makes it easier for new members to find pics of something if they are interested in a certain model)


----------



## Maximo

Here is my M&P and My Sigma 9VE.


----------



## jimg11

*Smith & Wesson*

the Model 19-4 4" .357 Magnum revolver. Blue Steel, this one made in 1979










one of the best revolvers ever made. Model 17-3 K22 .22 LR revolver.










The next is a semi Auto model 52 that uses the .38 special flush wad cutter round. A very accurate pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck

Maximo said:


> Here is my M&P and My Sigma 9VE.


I forget - is the M&P 9mm or 40?


----------



## Maximo

9mm


----------



## jimg11

*S&W Definative Pictures*

The Definative Smith & Wesson is the Military & Police Model Made from 1899 until the present. This Fixed sight revolver found a welcome place in holsters of Police, Military, hunters, adventurers all over the world. Well over5 million revolvers were made with the vast majority in 38 special with 4" barrels But they can be found in 38 special, 38 long Colt, 38 S&W, 32-20 winchester, 357 Magnum, 32 S&W long, 9 MM luger and 22 long rifle. Barrels range from 6 1/2", 6", 5", 4", 3" and 2" Thay may be Blue steel, Blue Aluminum/ Steel comb. Nickel in either of the former or Stainless steel.








this is a model 64 in 38 special with light or pencil barrel. Prior to 1957 all were simply called M&P revolvers but In 1957 the S&W revolvers were assigned model numbers Model 10 for 38 Special Steel,Model 12 Alum/steel, Model 13 .357 Magnum, model 64 .38 Special Stainless, model 65 .357 mag. Stainless, model 547 in 9mm steel.


----------



## waterburybob

My 6" 952


----------



## SuckLead

Two year old 686 that I wouldn't trade for anything in the world.


----------



## reflection01

SW 1911 stainless:


----------



## Shipwreck

reflection01 said:


> SW 1911 stainless:


That is sweet


----------



## Charlie

Where's all the big S & W roll marks?


----------



## reflection01

Charlie said:


> Where's all the big S & W roll marks?


I got rid of them and the front serrations - look at the slide carefully and you will notice a definitive Browning Hi-Power like cut on it (where the serrations used to be). it is modified functionally and cosmetically.

serration and SW logo removed
EGW waffer bushing cut to the profile of the slide
Barrel cut to the length of the bushing and re-crowned
STI modular trigger
S and A one piece magwell - polished and dehorned
all internal parts replaced
C and S 4.5lb trigger group
Wilson bullet proof thumb safety and slide stop 
Wilson firing pin block


----------



## Charlie

Oh yeah, I see. I think that looks great. I've got a Springy that I would love to lose the front serations on. Where can one get that done and what kinda' money are we looking at? (it's stainless).:smt028


----------



## reflection01

Charlie said:


> Oh yeah, I see. I think that looks great. I've got a Springy that I would love to lose the front serations on. Where can one get that done and what kinda' money are we looking at? (it's stainless).:smt028


the cost wasn't that much - it's done with a machine. with the cut and the refinish should not run more than eighty to hundred bucks. you need to check with a reputable gun shop who employs a locally reputable gun smith. the smith should be able to tell you whether he/she has any access to a machine shop that can handle such a project. if not, there are a number of well known custom shops that can handle that project. good luck.


----------



## Charlie

We don't have anybody local that can do anything like that (pretty rural). I'll check around on the internet since I have to send it off anyway. Thanks for the info.:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

*Smiths for Now.*

Right now I have only five. Hope to get a few more.

Model 19-4 .357 and model 21-4 .44spl.









S&W 1911/.45 SC-PD Commander 41/4" barrel.









S&W 1911/.45 SS Government 5" barrel.









S&W .40VE Sigma


----------



## DennyCrane

Good looking S&W 1911


----------



## Charlie

I concur with DC. Both of 'em.


----------



## jimg11

*S&W Definative Pictures*

Here is a S&W New Departure, Safety Hammerles, or Lemon Squeezer .38 DAO revolver 5 th model manufactured in 1923 this model was made in 5 variations from1887 to 1940 with over 261000 being made. note the covered hammer and the safety bar along the back strap of the frame. This one is blued with wood grips but the majority are nickle plated with hard rubber grips.


----------



## Camo Cowboy

*S&w 4506*










:smt071


----------



## Beretta92

*My Centennials*

Here's my Two S&W Centennials
The one on the left is a 1952 Pre 40 Centennial Serial #248
The one on the right is a current 442-2
Note the Factory S&W Ammo & Federal Nyclads
I gotta Get some better pictures of my Toys!!


----------



## jimg11

*S&W Definative Pictures*

The S&W J frame was designed to take the extra length of the 38 Special Cartridge in the S&W Small frame revolvers and was first introduced around 1952. Be fore this if you wanted a small frame 38 it came only in the 38 S&W also known as .38 Short & Whimpy. The J became so popular that in 1961 all early I frame guns were given the J frame.








A pre model 36 3" 38 Special Probably made around 1955.










A 22/32 kit gun model 34-1 made around 1965 Prior to 1961 these had the smaller I frame.


----------



## hberttmank

I likes me Smiths.
First row 627 & 63
Second row 625 & 617








First row 3953 & 945
Second row 952 & 845
Third row 4506 & 2206


----------



## Bob Wright

My S&W Model 29:










This gun started out with a 6 1/2" barrel, was returned to S&W for the endurance package installation and fitted with an 8 3/8" full lug barrel. My gunsmith, Bob Mason, cut the 8 3/8" back to a handier 6". This gun has over 15,000 rounds fired through it.

Some of my small framed Smiths:










Top to bottom, Model 586, Model 19 (my carry gun), and Model 36.

Bob Wright


----------



## Grayfox

I'll play this game.:mrgreen:

Here are some of my Smith's








The Triplets: Model 24-3 .44 Specials. Part of a limited re-introduction run made in 1983. 6 1/2", 4" and the Lew Horton custom 3".









A couple of oldies.
*Top:* Model of 1917 Commercial Variation .45acp 5 1/2" shipped 1928to Thomas Hardware, Birmingham, AL.
*Bottom:* .44 Hand Ejector 2nd Model 5", shipped January 1924 to the Joplin, MO Police Dept.









Model 25-2 .45acp Target Model of 1955 6 1/2" made 1963


----------



## jimg11

*S&W Definative Pictures*

S&W Speak. 
Those of us that have spent a lot of time around S&W revolvers sometimes use use strange terms like HBH which stands for Hump Back Hammer. but what the heck is that?
In the days of long ago target shooters stood on their hind legs and shot with ONE hand at targets 25 and 50 yards away. slow fire 1 minute per shot, timed fire 5 shots in 20 seconds and rapid fire 5shots in 10 seconds.In those days target shooters always cocked the hammers on their revolvers even though they were double action. This hammer cocking took time and disturber the aim especially in rapid fire where you only had 10 secons to cock and fire 5 times. Just prior to WW2 S&W came up with the hump back hammer. (1937) It looked strange but target shooters found that it allowed them to cock their revolvers faster and with less disturbance to their stance and hand hold. Others said they were ugly, funny looking, etc. WW2 came along and after the war S&W shortened the travel and widened the lowered hammer spur. Auto loaders also took their place on the line allowing the shooters to not even think about cocking the hammer. Thus the HBH is a little known varaition. It looks like this.


----------



## Shipwreck

hberttmank said:


> I likes me Smiths.
> First row 627 & 63
> Second row 625 & 617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First row 3953 & 945
> Second row 952 & 845
> Third row 4506 & 2206


I really like all the guns U have. Also, the local store has that S&W 357 w/ the "8 times" written across the side - that is a sweet gun. It's over $800, though


----------



## Baldy

*Added another one.*

I just got this one last week and I think she is going to be a shooter. I ran over 200 rounds through her and I had only one stove pipe. That could have been my fault. Up to 30' the gun is dead on the money, it shoots better than I can.:mrgreen:

S&W 1911/.45 Commander SC-PD.


----------



## hberttmank

Thank you, Shipwreck. The 627 is my favorite revolver.


----------



## ImStock

*My toy and tool...*

My new toy, and _my_ first handgun.

A two month old Model 642 Airweight .38 purchased two days ago. I like it so far. Definatly had to get used to a 2" barrel rather then the 5" S&W .357 I grew up firing. But a 5" isnt that easy to carry in a in-waist holster... :mrgreen:

Planning to get a new grip but there isnt much else out there for these new J-Frames...

Anyways here the pics...


----------



## Guest

*The Terminator*

S & W 500 Magnum



















Justice! Buford T. Justices' Way! Just say: "Texas size it!".


----------



## Maximo




----------



## MMMike

The only Smith in the house right now.

Very accurate, lots of fun and *cheep* to shoot.


----------



## OSD

here are a couple of my favorites:mrgreen:


----------



## tex45acp

My first and only Smith in 30 years, but this one will never leave my ownership. It is a K frame, 3", 65-5. I added a great looking set of grips to dress it up for a night on the town.


----------



## TGS2

M27









M57









M586









M27









M19









M29









M29


----------



## OSD

Gotta love them--just picked up another 17-6--put on some Herretts and I think she looks great:mrgreen:


----------



## packingheat

*My new 460 Performance Center Smith*


----------



## Catman253

Hot off the grill...my Barbeque Gun

S&W Model 19-3 2.5" barrel nickel finish (1970) Combat Magnum wearing custom elk stag grips by Patrick Grashorn of Grashorn's Gunworks


----------



## Catman253

Model 15-3 2" barrel Square Butt K-38 Combat Masterpiece (1975)


----------



## Catman253

Model 25-5 in .45 Colt


----------



## triton54s

*Just picked up today*










I finally got the S&W off of lawaway:mrgreen: .
I'm off to the range to try it out now. :smt068


----------



## Maximo

Post up a review when your done.


----------



## WTC

Sigma 9mm. Stippled grip. Magwell cutouts. Contour nose of slide. Semi-mirror polished slide.
www.wendelltacticalconcepts.com


----------



## tom turner




----------



## SigZagger

The Performance Center 9 round, 9mm, M952-2.


----------



## Easy E

Model 13-1 & Model 63


----------



## DJ Niner

Just a few .38/.357s for me. Top to bottom, 6" M586 .357, matte, with Meprolight adjustable night sights; 4" M10 heavy barrel .38, stock except the grips (a classic); and 2" M337PD titanium .38, pre-lock.


----------



## raveneap

Three of my Smiths - a new 686-6P, a 586 no-dash, middle and a 586-1 bottom. All three are great shooters.


----------



## raveneap

Another of my Smiths - this one's got to be the most fun I've had shooting in quite a while. Added an inexpensive red dot and made it even more fun.


----------



## Catman253

2.5" M19 Housegun


----------



## Catman253

Model 49 Bodyguard...a very styly little handgun.


----------



## Shipwreck

U take some great photos!


----------



## Catman253

Shipwreck,

Thanks for the compliment.

I enjoy doing it when I have the time. I like the "art direction" bit of it as well.

I don't think I've posted any N Frames yet so here's an example.

Lew Horton 3" Model 24-3


----------



## jimg11

*S&W Pictures*

Here is one of my more interesting S&W Revolvers an early model 49 with the unlisted 3" barrel. This one has a factory rework mark thus It was either made up special for a customer. I just don't know if it left the factory as a 2 or 3" gun.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello.





































Best.


----------



## hberttmank

I really like that M19, Stephen.


----------



## Catman253

Model 19-4 wearing Elk Stag grips by Patrick Grashorn of Grashorn Gunworks.


----------



## Catman253

Model 19-2 (c. 1966)


----------



## Baldy

I got two of them good shooting S&Ws.
A model 19-4/.357 and model 21-4/.44spl.:smt1099


----------



## cannibal0

She really likes to pose for photo shoots


----------



## Nickster

Here is my M&P 40


----------



## Shipwreck

Damn dude. U take a mean photo. Great job!


----------



## The Hound

Nice picture and nice gun! I'm looking at getting a M&P in 9mm myself.


----------



## Catman253

Newly acquired NYSP rollmarked Model 28-2 Highway Patrolman.
SNN547xxx (circa 1978)


----------



## Catman253

Model 19-4 2.5" barrel with a square butt


----------



## Catman253

Model 36-1 3" barrel with box and papers (circa 1971-1972)


----------



## Catman253

Model 36 nickel finish, mother of pearl grips with a polished Tyler T-Grip adapter...ever so pimpalicious!


----------



## Guest

Catman, those are some fine looking guns. Please share with the masses some details about your photographic prowess. I think of myself as a pretty good photog, but you put me to shame. Make and model of camera, mode, and especially your lighting technique would be great. Do you use reflected light, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck

Cockroach said:


> Catman, those are some fine looking guns. Please share with the masses some details about your photographic prowess. I think of myself as a pretty good photog, but you put me to shame. Make and model of camera, mode, and especially your lighting technique would be great. Do you use reflected light, etc. Thanks.


Yes, I agree. Great photos!


----------



## Catman253

Cockroach said:


> Catman, those are some fine looking guns. Please share with the masses some details about your photographic prowess. I think of myself as a pretty good photog, but you put me to shame. Make and model of camera, mode, and especially your lighting technique would be great. Do you use reflected light, etc. Thanks.


Thanks for the compliments, guys.
I use a Canon A620 7.1 megapixel camera with a tripod. Use custom settings; macro, tungsten white balance, auto ASA, center weighted focus. I also shoot very large file photos and then reduce them for uploading to keep lots of detail. 
I use tungsten hot lights with lots of bounce and diffusion. While lighting the set up, I output the image from the camera to a 8" color monitor so I can see what I'm doing.


----------



## Baldy

*Photos*

:smt023 One thing Catman you are the MAN!! :smt023 Yea when it comes to taking pictures of your fantastic collection of guns. Keep them coming.:watching:


----------



## Catman253

Model 10-5


----------



## Catman253

Model 1917 in .45 ACP


----------



## Catman253




----------



## Catman253

.38 Military & Police Model of 1905-4th Change
Wearing Mother of Pearl Grips
Circa 1920-1925


----------



## 10mm Sonny




----------



## Catman253

Model 3914NL single stack 9mm


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

I just noticed I dont have a pic of my M&Pc in here....


----------



## redfox

*SIGMA 40VE*


----------



## Catman253

Model K-22 Outdoorsman
(K-22 1st Model)
circa 1932-1933








Gun is all original, 75 years old and still a tack driving plinker!


----------



## jenglish

Here's my Smith's:


----------



## Shipwreck

jenglish said:


> Here's my Smith's:


That's not allowed. U can only own P99s  :mrgreen: :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jenglish

Shipwreck said:


> That's not allowed. U can only own P99s  :mrgreen: :smt082 :smt082


What can I say . . . Walther makes the best pistols and Smith makes the best wheel guns! :smt066


----------



## Sean

Here are my three favorites....

Andy Cannon Custom Model 19 Snubby....shoots as good as it looks!










Next...Smith & Wesson Model 242 Ti titanium L Frame .38 Special...could be the best thing since sliced bread in a wheelgun format.










My old stand-by...the nickel Model 19, pinned & recessed...sorry...only have a pic of this honey in the holster (I made the holster).










My knock around all purpose loaner wheelgun....Smith Model 10, 3" .38 Spl. Not bad for $125.00!


----------



## TGS2

686 Plus with an Ahrends Boot Grip


----------



## rickomatic

Insurance?


----------



## MarcoAD

My well worn and always reliable SW5906 9mm Parabellum. This is my workhorse and has not let me down yet. Just bought it a sibling in the form of a SA XD40 4" Bi-tone Service.


----------



## 10mm Sonny

My M&Ps :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo

Cool! You got the new .45 :smt023


----------



## Catman253

I haven't been on the forum for a while and a few Smith & Wessons have followed me home in the interim.
Model 19-4 4" Barrel








Model 15-2








Model 19-5 with Sambar Stags and a Tyler T-Grip








Model 19-4 with Mother of Pearl Grips


----------



## glennc

My new M&P with my Springfield XD


----------



## mic214

These are a couple of my Smiths. The first one is my M-65 which started out as a square butt with a 4" barrel. I had the barrel shortened to 3", a new front sight installed and the grip converted to a round butt:



















This one is my 340PD that is my "Always with me" gun:


----------



## 10mm Sonny




----------



## Jaketips42

4513tsw


----------



## Mulehead

Nice pair! I'm about to buy my first and have narrowed it down to these two pistols. With my small hands they both feel good, but I've only been able to fire the XD ( and I LIKE IT! ). The price on the M&P is very tempting; how would you compare the two? Thanks for anything you can tell me!


----------



## AgentV3

I guess I should post mine here as well, Photobucket needs a workout. Here's my S&W Model 29-6:


















The previous owner did mess with it a little. The grip is designed for older square butt frames, mines a round butt and should have the Hogue rubber Mono-Grip. Also, I'm not sure, but I think the trigger was modified as well, it's got a real light single-action pull, almost like a competition gun, my previous Model 581-2 didn't have a pull as light as this one.


----------



## Rachel

Lots of nice S&W's here and excellent photography too!


----------



## jimg11

During the 1950s and 1960s Bullseye Shooting was big. S&W came out with the Model 25 1955 .45 ACP revolvers to give a well designed revolver to compete with the 1911a1 Auto loader.










The model 622 pistol gave a really nice plinking .22 LR pistol.


----------



## texagun

S&W Rolling Thunder 1911
Pearl Grips With Texas Star


----------



## jimg11

The Model 41 has been the the very best target pistol for 50 years.


----------



## AdamSean

Here is my summer carry. S&W 638.


----------



## RPHM&P40

*My M&P 40C*


----------



## chuwee81

my first ever handgun - the target proves that even though the shooter is limited, the handgun did more than its fair share. 
11 mags were fired fyi

target :


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr

This is my 13th S&W addition to my collection. It is my 3rd Performance Center X frame. 460 mag with 14 inch barrel.


----------



## Dsig1




----------



## gb6491

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> This is my 13th S&W addition to my collection. It is my 3rd Performance Center X frame. This one should be in today. 460 mag with 14 inch barrel.


That is quite exotic:smt023 I like it.
Regards,
Greg


----------



## gb6491

Here's my 617:








...with some Herrett's Shooting Stars (my favorite) I recently acquired:








I forgot to point out that it's a ten shot:smt071








Regards,
Greg


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr

*Pics updated*

Finally got it put together! Will take it to the range next weekend and try her out.



Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


>


----------



## jamesp2000

*My Smiths*

1046








642


----------



## ImCrazy

*My 1st handgun*

Welp I picked this up last night :smt1099 Its a 9mm Sigma Allied Forces Edition. I like it a lot however i prefer my cousins old F series because the trigger is more broken in I guess that just means I gotta shoot it a lot.


----------



## gillis

My Smitty 642 with rosewood grips...










With rosewood boot grips...


----------



## mike8620

An old Smith I had just laying around...:smt083


----------



## NCTexan

Here are my Smiths....

Here's my newest addition... K-38 Model 14-4 Target Masterpiece









and my Model 41 with a Burris Fastfire









and finally, my Model 952-2


----------



## ORYGUN

Sweet model 19 Jim. Had one way back and wish I still did.


----------



## R.J.Adams

*First S&W!*

Here is a pic of my first Smith & Wesson! Just picked her up today. She is a 3" 29 with the rosewood grips. I can't wait to get her out tomorrow and air her out a bit. You gotta love a classy S&W Classic.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Nice


----------



## TheManRSW

The first handgun _I've_ owned.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Man I've not looked at this thread in a while. Man there's some nice ones added :drooling:


----------



## kenw

I've been slapping this image all over the forum. Tell me if it's becoming obnoxious.

M&P .40 - My first handgun, recommended by a LEO buddy as a nice shooting gun... he was right.










Ken


----------



## dmdon

*here is mine*

This is my daily carry
http://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/dmdon/Picture011.jpg


----------



## rfawcs

*Two of mine*

Photos could be better but I don't have a light box built yet.

I just picked up this Model 15-4 at a gun show 2 weeks ago here in MD. I think maybe someone had some work done on this - in double action, it's as good or maybe better than my Pythons.





I bought this Model 28 from a guy at work who was heading off into the sunset (to New Hampshire!) and didn't want to take all his guns with him. Yea for me!


----------



## TheManRSW

My M&P 357c. I've only put a hundred rounds through it, but I fell in love after the first shot.


----------



## good2go

Love the S&W Gun Porn here's my one and only

657 3'' Lew Horton .41 Magnum


----------



## C-Kicks




----------



## hercster

*S&W 627 Performance Center V-Comp*


----------



## TXShooter

*My Smith&Wesson Colection*

My Smith & Wesson Collection
I know it's supposed to be handguns only, but....










3000 Waterfowler 12 Gauge
Sigma SW9VE 9mm
Model 586 357 Mag
Model 30 32 S&W Long
Model 686 357 Mag
Sigma SW9VE 9mm
M&P 15-22


----------



## MonsterB

C-Kicks said:


>


very nice.....most likely my next purchase....


----------



## JayPee

Here's my M5906, made in '95 and kept new in a police armory until I bought it last year in unfired condition for $345. Love these pre-plastimatic Smiths.I have had six of them.









This was a wedding present from my wife in 1972. A square butt, four inch Model 34. Uncannily accurate.









I carried this Model 19-2 from 1965 - 1971. It's now my wife's gun.....matter of fact it always has been :mrgreen:









Hard to believe they don't make them like this any more.

JP


----------



## GreySmoke

*My S&W 4013*


----------



## yska08

Just got my S&W 686 CS-3... I'm sooo happy with it. Here's the beauty!


----------



## Johnny Knoxville

*CS Line-up*

Here is the CS-1 in 3 inch. 686 no dash 2M stamp. Beadblasted finish. Only 1500 still in circulation. Janet Reno had 1500 destroyed. :smt076










Definitely fits the "if I could have only one gun" category.


----------



## Johnny Knoxville

*Your*

Common everyday S&W 642-2 with CT 405 grips. 
Fenix L1T V2.0 LED Flashlight, Gerber Fast Draw, Speer 135 grain for short barrel.










Harvest Season.


----------



## VAMarine

First run model 67 from 1972










360 PD


----------



## Johnny Knoxville

*M-60*

M-60 Pre lock days. 
Buffalo Bore Standard Pressure Soft Cast


----------



## eastlandb1

hberttmank said:


> I likes me Smiths.
> First row 627 & 63
> Second row 625 & 617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First row 3953 & 945
> Second row 952 & 845
> Third row 4506 & 2206


Very, very nice.


----------



## Specialed

*My 686+*









First Hand gun can't wait to get to the range!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rfawcs

*New-to-me S&W 686*

I can happily say I picked up my new-to-me revolver this weekend after the paperwork drill here. It's a S&W 686-3, 6-inch barrel, with Goncalo Alves grips. I don't think this has had more than 3 or four boxes put through it. Condition is excellent + .

I stumbled across this revolver on the interwebs, while daydreaming on some of the C&R websites I used to check regularly. It's almost embarrassing to say I got this for $395 plus fees. I saw one in not as nice condition at the Silverado gun show this weekend for $700. Woot Woot!


----------



## dondavis3

S&W 4516 duty gun - carried for 6 years










S&W 5906 concealed carry for years










S&W 66-4 bought 5 days ago - I haven't even shot it yet :anim_lol:










:smt1099


----------



## MacA

Probably my most favorite handgun in my collection is this K-38 Combat Masterpiece .38 Special w/ 4" barrel. Manufactured around 1952, it was my great-uncle's police service revolver that he gave to my father in the mid 60s. This is the gun I grew up learning to shoot with. When my father passed away in '04, my mother gave it to me. It is an incredibly smooth and accurate shooting pistol. My father stored it in a leather holster for 40+ years, so the finish shows some defects, but I am going to keep it just like it is and enjoy it!!


----------



## hunterfisher808

*K-22 masterpiece*

Just got these "Days Gone By" Sambar Stag stocks for this favorite .22


----------



## zero7one

S&W 442


----------



## buck-boost

hercster said:


>


I'm in love!:smt047


----------



## pinklady

*This is my S&W model 60*


----------



## tinlunchbox

Thought I'd add mine to the big gallery;



















Don't have a lot of info on this... I think it's pre-1945 because of the markings in the cylinder area... 5-digit number instead of a model number. Lovely little gun though!


----------



## johnmed3

*Here is my S&W MP .357 sig/.40 S&W!*



















!


----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## indigo

jimg11 said:


> S&W Speak.
> Those of us that have spent a lot of time around S&W revolvers sometimes use use strange terms like HBH which stands for Hump Back Hammer. but what the heck is that?
> In the days of long ago target shooters stood on their hind legs and shot with ONE hand at targets 25 and 50 yards away. slow fire 1 minute per shot, timed fire 5 shots in 20 seconds and rapid fire 5shots in 10 seconds.In those days target shooters always cocked the hammers on their revolvers even though they were double action. This hammer cocking took time and disturber the aim especially in rapid fire where you only had 10 secons to cock and fire 5 times. Just prior to WW2 S&W came up with the hump back hammer. (1937) It looked strange but target shooters found that it allowed them to cock their revolvers faster and with less disturbance to their stance and hand hold. Others said they were ugly, funny looking, etc. WW2 came along and after the war S&W shortened the travel and widened the lowered hammer spur. Auto loaders also took their place on the line allowing the shooters to not even think about cocking the hammer. Thus the HBH is a little known varaition. It looks like this.


That's interesting information.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Vintage Racer

My first handgun: A S&W Model 10 .38 Special.









I next bought a Model 31 .32LR. It was stolen in a home burglary and replaced with this one by the insurance company:









I bought this recently. It's a S&W M&P 40c:


----------



## xteen

My first S&W. I was just gifted this 2206TGT. A very nice shooter.


----------



## Grinder

My two S&W friends.


----------



## Vintage Racer

My three S&W revolvers:









Model 10-5
Model 19-3
Model 31-2


----------



## bruce333

My one and only S&W

Model 10-8, shipped from S&W on March 26, 1981 to (of all places) Sydney Australia, how it made its way back to the US is anyone's guess.


----------



## hberttmank

Time for an updated picture, I've added a few since the last one.


----------



## bass_lover1

My new carry piece.


----------



## dondavis3

@ bass_lover1

Nice gun.

Have you shot it yet?

How is the recoil?

:smt1099


----------



## bass_lover1

dondavis3 said:


> @ bass_lover1
> 
> Nice gun.
> 
> Have you shot it yet?
> 
> How is the recoil?
> 
> :smt1099


No, not yet. Just picked it up yesterday and I"m waiting on my vacation to start next Monday before I head down to the range.


----------



## Patton

I just brought her home today, but I don't get her until my birthday. When i get her I'll line her up for a family portrait.
Does anyone think these grips were factory?


----------



## Raymond

left to me by my father


----------



## wjh2657

Love S&W snubbies! Faux Ivory handled K Frame is a 1951 M&P with original factory nickel (Pre Model 10).


----------



## Josser

My wife's 642 with Pink Grips


----------



## Maximo




----------



## had3nuf

[/URL][/IMG] model 629








model 29








model 19 & model 36


----------



## usmcj

S&W 1911SC


----------



## Charlie

Very nice S&W bobtail. Does Smith offer those now or did you have it done? If you had it done, who did it? It looks great!


----------



## usmcj

Charlie said:


> Very nice S&W bobtail. Does Smith offer those now or did you have it done? If you had it done, who did it? It looks great!


Thank you... S&W offers it. I've been waiting for one for a couple of months, and it finally showed up yesterday...

Product: Model SW1911SC
E-Series™ - Round Butt, Scandium Frame


----------



## jdeere9750

usmcj said:


> S7W 1911SC


Uh oh. Wish I hadn't looked at this one. I have a hankering for a bobtail of some sort. Don't know why- just do.


----------



## dondavis3

@ usmcj 

Beautiful gun.

Well worth your wait.

IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## usmcj

Thank you sir... range time today.... :smt1099


----------



## jaeatax

I just ordered a model 642 but haven't received it yet. Can't wait.


----------



## jaeatax

Love that 686. Looking at one and it will be one of my next two purchases.


----------



## 745

Here are my three S&W handguns.

Model 5904 - Phalanx:









Performance Center Shorty Forty - Windsucker:









...and a Model 25-5 - Mjolnir:


----------



## dondavis3

I'm still buying S&W after all these years.

My S&W M&P Pro 5"










My S&W M&P 9C










My S&W M&P Shield (haven't had time to take my own picture)










My S&W 64-6 Snubby 2"










My S&W 5906










My S&W 64-6 4"










My S&W 6906










My S&W 4516










I owned some of these guns 30 + years

I likes my Smith's

:smt1099


----------



## TheDC

First S&W I've ever owned (well,besides several of their knives over the years,LOL),also my first .40 S&W caliber (loving both the firearm and the caliber so far), month old SD40VE...


----------



## klind45

have a -3 looks just like yours and I love it,one of the few I'll never sell.


----------



## TomcatPC

Here is my 1966-1967 S&W M&P Model 10-5 .38 Special Cal. Revolver. 
Mark


----------



## TomcatPC

British WWII S&W M&P Revolver in .380" Revolver Cartridge (aka in the US as the .38 S&W or some call it ".38-200"). This was made circa 1942 under the Lend-Lease Programme. Also in the photo is a lanyard and a carton for Canadian made .380" Revolver Cartridges.
Mark


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Meet The Harem,,,*

Jezebel: S&W 629
Brighid: S&W 686
Morgana: S&W 67
Lilith; S&W 63










A little something for everyone.

Aarond

.


----------



## SHOOT

A few proof pics taken of my brand new Smith 41 Performance Center that I got yesterday. Very fortunate to have found one . . .



















really really old .22's. Check the price (ha) . . .










(1) of (2) 500rd "limited Edition" boxes that my wife and 12 yr old daughter got me at Bass Pro on "Black Friday. At that point I was just wanting them for my Browning .22 rifle. No plans of the Smith 41 at that point  . . .


----------



## DJ Niner

VERY nice! First time I've seen one of those models out of the Performance Center. Love the built-in Picatinny-style rib and skeletonized front sight. Eye-catching and distinctive.


----------



## SHOOT

DJ Niner said:


> VERY nice! First time I've seen one of those models out of the Performance Center. Love the built-in Picatinny-style rib and skeletonized front sight. Eye-catching and distinctive.


Thanks DJ. It really looks amazing in person and I'm very fortunate to have gotten one.


----------



## snowman46919




----------



## Hardluck

Just finished cleaning her up...but she ain't no lady.


----------



## dakota1911

An early S&W 1911 in Commander Size.



And a recent one from the Performance Center.........



Then a couple Chiefs Specials. One in 45ACP and one in 40S&W......


----------



## STERZINATOR

Smith and Wesson model 49, 1970. Love this little piece.


----------



## Nuallangus

22 compact,9mm shield, black-ops knife, M&P .40 and a M&P Performance Center 9MM


----------



## Sgt Riggs

My wife just picked up a M&P Shield, and loves it. I may pull the trigger on the M&P 9 full size now.


----------



## Hoosier_Dan

Yes, I blinged it. It just seemed right.








ANd I painted the sights. My eyes don't see as well as they did 20 or 30 years ago.


----------



## massstealth

Here's my most recent purchase. A S&W performance center 327. .357 magnum 8 shot. 21 ounces.


----------



## wirenut




----------



## wirenut




----------



## LibertyKeeper

Model 25-15 caliber .45colt with a circle dot Holosun


----------



## desertman

Here's mine:


----------



## LibertyKeeper

Model 41 perf. ctr. I use in Bullseye matches


----------



## LibertyKeeper

My wife's favorite .22lr

So light you think it might float away when holding it

Model 317 3" kit gun


----------



## desertman

LibertyKeeper said:


> My wife's favorite .22lr
> 
> So light you think it might float away when holding it
> 
> Model 317 3" kit gun
> 
> View attachment 19489


I've got a Model 43 C in .22LR and a Model 351 C in .22 WMR.

That statement is not too far from the truth. My guess is that at least 90% of those guns are made of aluminum?


----------



## LibertyKeeper

desertman said:


> I've got a Model 43 C in .22LR and a Model 351 C in .22 WMR.
> 
> That statement is not too far from the truth. My guess is that at least 90% of those guns are made of aluminum?


Scandium & aluminum (I believe) for the M317 at least


----------



## desertman

LibertyKeeper said:


> Scandium & aluminum (I believe) for the M317 at least


According to S&W's web site they have an aluminum alloy frame and cylinder with a stainless steel barrel. The S&W Model 386 7 shot .357 has a scandium frame with a steel or stainless steel cylinder. Some claim that it's not pure scandium but a scandium/aluminum alloy. I have no idea if that's true or not? I believe that these guns are no longer in production?


----------



## LibertyKeeper

Yep (for the 317) aluminum alloy

I don't know if they still make it

https://www.smith-wesson.com/product/model-317


----------



## desertman

LibertyKeeper said:


> Yep (for the 317) aluminum alloy
> 
> I don't know if they still make it
> 
> https://www.smith-wesson.com/product/model-317


If it's listed in their catalog then they probably still make it. But good luck getting anything now.


----------

